# New Babbit pics



## ClickMini (Nov 27, 2005)

He is doing pretty well, though he is so shut down mentally it is going to take a long time to train him I think. Poor bebe, I am SURE that he has been shut into a small area by himself, with no sensory stimuli at all. He is scared to walk on grass. He hasn't a clue what to do about other horses. Things that you do automatically with other horses, like a pat on the backside to get them moving, will cause him to stop whatever he is doing and his eye twitches. I have decided that I will do very minimal on the training right now, concentrating instead on just brushing, petting, massaging, and taking for walks. I put him out with my mare and yearling filly tonight, that made him pretty happy. He trailed around after them and after about 1/2 hour was standing quietly with them in a little group.

He started running a little fever tonight from his gelding, will take his temp again in the morning to see if it is still up, and if so will contact his vet to see if I should start him on SMZs.

I still haven't measured him, but I am guessing now that he is in the 39" range, as he is a little taller than my 37" mare. So maybe just a smidge above mini.


----------



## Gini (Nov 27, 2005)

Amy...

What a beautiful boy he has become! Thank you so much for helping

him out of a horrific situation. His eyes look brighter than they ever

have... AGAIN Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 27, 2005)

ohh thats so great! He looks happy and he deff. has a good home. He looks around 39' about the same as Joey. I have been watching this guy for a while and have fallen in love with him ..i would die to have him some day but i think he has a home for life with you already. He sounds like coco when we brought coco home. He wouldnt make the transition from blacktop to grass ...he will do it now though.

Leeana

oh lord he is going to be a beauty this summer.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 28, 2005)

Fever Update: back to normal.






I think he just got a little heated up over the girls.





There were some of the other gals who have adopted and fostered CBER horses over here today to get a clicker training demo. One of them is fostering a very aggressive mare. I am trying to help her with it. Of course, Mr. B. gave a fine demonstration of a horse who had just recently become acquainted with the clicker. They were so happy to see how good he looked, it was really fun for some to see him who knew him when he was a sad little boy. He is still a frightened little boy, but he is definitely more on the happy side these days!



He really enjoyed having a little audience.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 28, 2005)

Amy, he really does look depressed, doesn't he?? Poor little chap, he needs to just relax and let go, and there is no way of telling him that except what you are already doing...just love him!!

Bless you for giving him the time and the care, he will make some person a dream pony one day not too far away!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2005)

He looks so precious. You are doing a great job with him. I am so sure he will give you all the love he can muster up in his big heart, back to you in no time. COrinne


----------

